# new to sham



## sue54 (Nov 17, 2004)

undefinedI have never used a alto sham before,cannot find the guide book,does anyone have any info on this?


----------



## marko95 (Dec 15, 2004)

undefinedundefinedundefined


----------



## marko95 (Dec 15, 2004)

Sue,I worked in the F&B world for 20 years before I was forced to deal w/ a sham and I can tell you one thing about it. LEARN TO USE IT,they can be your best friend.Ask your food serv. rep, or your regular equipment dude to get you a guide.Tell them you are thinking of buying one(or buying another one) and I guarantee that that they will have some info on it the next day.I'll tell you what I know,and know to be true.If you have a big piece of meat,ierime rib or top round, treat it like you were going to roast it in your convection oven,seasoning etc.2) heat up your convection (or whatever you use where you are) to 450 degrees. 3) sear the meat for about 20 min. at the high heat,then throw it in your sham at say 225 degrees.Make sure the sham is on cook mode(not hold) the dials are confusing at first.Crank the "cook" timer for 5 or 6 hours and let it do it's thing.A 13# and up rib will be med. rare (120 degrees) in that time.Check on it at 5 hour mark.Make sure to tell your staff, DON"T TOUCH THE F----- dials or you will **** can them.When whatever it is you are preparing,has reached your desired doneness,turn the cook timer to off and set your "hold temp" dial to 140 or whatever.It will hold at that temp for an hour or two.I am putting 2 25# turkeys in my sham as soon as I get done helping you and setting the cook temp at 200 for 10 hours and I am assuming they will be perfect when I get here in the manana.I havn't done this before but I am told they will be perfect." They better be cause I have to cater turkey dinners for 65 people at 11 tomorrow am.I live in Utah and chefs out here use shams alot,they cook their **** all day in them and get out skiing while their food is cooking for dinner service.Make sure you tell all the prep people and dishdogs not to touch the f----- dials. Put a sign on the door in big "idiot proof" letters.Hope this helps,that's all I know about them so far,but I've learned to love them.Send me a line and I'll let you know how my turkeys turned out. Later,good luck!


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.alto-shaam.com/ This should get you started with The Shaam. :chef:


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Yes, the 'Sham rocks! If I ever win the Powerball, I'm buyin' one for my house.


----------

